# A Coyote in the Yard



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

When I took Shasta out this morning, we were surprised by a coyote in the yard. Shasta immediately took off after it, barking, _barking_, BARKING! It was barely 7:00 a.m. so I'm pretty sure she woke at least a few of the neighbors. She was so intent on the coyote that I was afraid she was going to follow it out of the yard and into the greenbelt. I shouted "Wait!" and she did, but I'm not sure if it was because she was reacting to me or just stopping at the property line. I finally had to drag her into the house by her collar. She was very worked up and not really listening to me so she was fighting me the whole way.

I couldn't believe how small the coyote looked in comparison to Shasta. I would guess it weighed less than 50 pounds.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Good girl Shasta for stopping! I'm sure she scared the heck out of that coyote. The ones we see here are really big and they're not always afraid of dogs or people.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yes, she was a good girl. Thankfully!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I saw one in my neighbors yard about a month ago when Patton and I cam eout for our morning walk. He took off through the neighborhood while Patton just showed interest. Glad he was leashed or who knows what might have happened.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

You should be careful with the coyotes. They often work in packs. The coyote in your yard might have been the bait to lure your dog to the pack.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

BGSD said:


> You should be careful with the coyotes. They often work in packs. The coyote in your yard might have been the bait to lure your dog to the pack.


That's what I was thinking, too. A good thing your dog stopped.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

Do you leave a porch light on? That helps a lot.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

BGSD said:


> You should be careful with the coyotes. They often work in packs. The coyote in your yard might have been the bait to lure your dog to the pack.


Yes, I know, which is why I was so thankful that Shasta stopped at our property line. I'm pretty sure that's not what was going on based on where the coyote came from but, still, I was glad she stopped.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Mom2Shaman said:


> Do you leave a porch light on? That helps a lot.


We do but our yard is big so the porchlights don't illuminate much. Plus, this was in broad daylight. Sometimes we even see them midday.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Good girl Shasta for stopping for your mommy.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Be really careful when you see a coyote, and you think that your dog might encounter it.
Do not make the mistake and think that your 70lb+ GSD dog will have an upper hand in a fight with a lesser sized coyote.
These are wild, *skilled*, predators. They fight to survive. They have learned proper ways to bring down much larger sized prey for *kill*. They do not fight just for the sake of fighting...and most coyotes are not alone when patrolling for food.
Make no mistake....*_size does not matter_* in this scenario.
Raccoons, Foxes & Coyotes can damage your dog beyond imagination...ripping their jaws off, scraping their eyes out, tearing their necks and heads to shreds.....and even ripping their abdominal cavity open. These are *predators*....they are in a fight to win, which often times means death to the opponent.
My vet (farm vet) often has these trauma cases come through the office....many of the victims (dogs) are a good 65lb+ dogs.....smaller dogs just become food.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Very true, obin. Never agood idea to let (encouage is even worse!) to let your GSD tangle with a wild animal of any sort! Too dangerous.

OTH, I used to own a barely 65 lb female GSW who was a hunter. She would stalk and catch squirrels just like a cat would, paw after paw. We lived way out in the sticks and she once brought home a dead huge wood chuck. And she was covered with blood but NONE was hers - all woodchuck! My neighbor told me he was on his roof and saw her out in the field with the woodchuck - said she circled and struck like a mongoose with a cobra! Most unusual for a GSD.

We had another female when we livd in the suburbs who once tangled wih alarge raccoon when we let her out in the am and the raccoon was in her run (finishing up her dog food we think) - the **** made a dash for the nearby woods when my son let her out - caught him before the wos and did some fighting before the **** could break free ad make a tree. Again, VERY fortunate with no damage to the dog but a MOST impressed young son (10yo) who was VERY careful after that for a long time when he played with the pooch! Told me "She was like a wild animal, dad". Heh! Heh!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh, good Lord! I would NEVER encourage Shasta to tangle with a wild animal! I used to joke that my parenting style was suffocating over-protection and I find my dog parenting style is no different.

Shasta is not what I would consider a bold dog. I was surprised she chased the coyote, honestly, rather than hiding behind me. God knows she's done that often enough when meeting less-than-friendly dogs. Maybe that was just puppy stuff and she's all growed up now...I don't know.

They way she gave chase right up to the property line and then stopped makes it seem like she was just doing her duty to protect her property. I think (hope) she'd have a different reaction away from her own turf. I'm not one to take chances, though.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I've only seen one coyote, when I was returning from the grocery store. it was about a mile from my house and was in a large open field near railroad tracks. Smart. I almost missed it because although it was eating some tossed out fast food near the road, backed up into the shadows and vanished when car headlights drove by. I spent the next hour tossing my groceries out as I drove past, and watching in the rear view mirror as it went back to get them. Fascinating to watch. 

Jelpy and the Mesquite Mafia


----------



## lucy82 (Dec 23, 2010)

*So Small*

The coyotes around where I live are unbelievably small!!!!


----------



## JulieBays (Jun 26, 2011)

Coyotes around here are medium sized. They really don't form large packs. It's usually a couple of females and there young offspring. They are a lot different than our dogs or even wolves. They throw out the males as they age and keep their packs very, very small. They are skittish and although I think they could hurt a GSD, I really doubt they would try. I'm not trying to sound like a no-it-all but I've been around them my whole life. I used to live on a cattle ranch in Northern California and now I live in Oklahoma where we have quite a few in my area. The dogs are always fine. Unless they have rabies, they are going to go find "prey" that they know won't fight back very much. I wouldn't worry too much. I also worked in SE Arizona as an archaeologist. I have been around these critters a lot.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I would agree that most of the times, the coyote would rather live in harmony than war.
I think depending on one's geographical location,..would size, territorial dominance and predatory aggression factor in.
Here...where I live, there are a few coyote attacks on livestock & farm dogs every year. The farm vet in my area gets a few cases each year.
The coyote that I hit (with my van) a few years back, was not a small animal.
My husband & I were actually surprised on it's size.....medium size, about 55lbs+.
BTW...they have also found & documented 2 *actual* wolves in the surrounding areas, over the past few years.......
I love seeing wildlife...but I also respect it, and keep my distance.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

where I live, southern California, the coyotes are bigger than you would think and have formed packs. back when my friend had her horse her dad came out to feed the horse and discovered a pack of six or seven coyotes trying to take her down, they almost succeeded when he came back with his gun. the coyotes have even started mixing with dogs creating coyodogs basically looking like coyotes but has the scent of a dog and using them to invite the dog away from the owner/property to where the pack is waiting to kill it. my county was stupid and didnt listen to the scientists when they said dont kill them off because, like wolves, they breed when their numbers are low and with the county killing them and relocating some in rual areas, they started breeding and in turn made their numbers sky rocket of course building in their territory doesn't help either. what they should do is tranquilize a bunch of them and spay and neuter them that way they can "breed" without having babies.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Maybe those of us who have GSD's and live in areas where there are a lot of coyotes should plan on getting a "guard" dog to watch over the GSDs? Here are some of these:
Great Pyrenees (France), Akbash and Anatolian Shepherd (Turkey), Komondor and Kuvasz (Hungary), Maremma (Italy), Polish Tatra (Poland), and Tibetan Mastiff (Tibet).

These are some of the breeds often used to guard sheep from coyotes so they could probably also protect our GSD's.

Heh! Heh! I got to go look into getting one so I can let my GSD run around in coyote country!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I'll just stick my GSDs LOL!
I think most people's GSD dogs are perfectly safe in "coyote territory"....I don't think that the coyotes (in general) are looking for trouble....or are out to "eat" our dogs! LOL
But I do think it would be better to be cautious than careless when thinking our dogs would have a greater advantage when confronting them.....


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

We all need a "pack" of GSDs! 

Coyote protection and a lot of fun also!


----------



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

My husband encountered a coyote while walking Draco early yesterday morning. He said Draco was fine until he realized it was a coyote who started to take a few steps towards them and then, before he could do anything, Draco's hackles were up and he let out this low grumble. The coyote just turned tail and booked it. My husband didn't know what to do - praise or what, so he just sort of kept walking. 

The coyote was in the middle of the street, and probably more startled to see anyone out at that time of day than anything else. But, so, what if that's me walking Draco? Can I somehow chase the coyote away before it gets any ideas? I thought waving my arms and screaming? lol.. That may scare Draco more than the coyote though. 

And, yes, I respect wildlife but it's wild! You don't want to run away b/c they're likely to see you as food but what else is there to do? So scary! I'd hate to have one attack Draco!! I'd put myself between them before I'd let him take that sort of attack!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

APCURLS said:


> My husband encountered a coyote while walking Draco early yesterday morning. He said Draco was fine until he realized it was a coyote who started to take a few steps towards them and then, before he could do anything, Draco's hackles were up and he let out this low grumble. The coyote just turned tail and booked it. My husband didn't know what to do - praise or what, so he just sort of kept walking.
> 
> The coyote was in the middle of the street, and probably more startled to see anyone out at that time of day than anything else. But, so, what if that's me walking Draco? Can I somehow chase the coyote away before it gets any ideas? I thought waving my arms and screaming? lol.. That may scare Draco more than the coyote though.
> 
> And, yes, I respect wildlife but it's wild! You don't want to run away b/c they're likely to see you as food but what else is there to do? So scary! I'd hate to have one attack Draco!! I'd put myself between them before I'd let him take that sort of attack!


How old is Draco? An adult GSD would have no problem with a single coyote - they are not wolves. 

If he is a normal GSWD, I would be very surprised if your dog LET you get between him and a danger like a coyote. Mine wouldn't and haven't. 

BTW, we had a very skinny 60lb female GSD who chased away a number of single coyotes who would wonder onto our place from the nearby woods.


----------



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

Draco is 18 months old and about 68 pounds now. I think he could probably take on a single coyote, but he's still building up his muscles after many months of being in shelters. My husband was so surprised to hear Draco give such a growl and also bare his teeth as he's generally a sweet boy and even generally afraid of dogs (he'd run away from a fierce poodle not 5 minutes before encountering the coyote), but the minute he knew it wasn't a domesticated dog he was ready to fight! 

lol. I doubt he would let me get between them as well. He's already started gaining confidence in our yard and sticks to us like the velcro dog he is!  

Your girl sounds strong and courageous! Just as would be expected from a well balanced GSD!  Hopefully Draco won't have to tangle with any coyotes any time soon, but it's encouraging to hear that he could probably take one on and fare well!  I do keep an extra vigilant eye now on our walks though, just in case!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

APCURLS said:


> Your girl sounds strong and courageous! Just as would be expected from a well balanced GSD!  Hopefully Draco won't have to tangle with any coyotes any time soon, but it's encouraging to hear that he could probably take one on and fare well!  I do keep an extra vigilant eye now on our walks though, just in case!


She is strong, but she is generally not what I would call courageous! I was shocked that she acted so fierce! She's actually rather timid around other dogs.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Some yrs back a biologist friend sited a coyote she guesstimated to be 60 lbs. Given the absence of wolves here, & the explosion of deer, I can see coyotes rapidly evolving in size to fill that niche. Despite the nomenclature, genetically they're the same species as wolves & domesticated dogs. 

I can also see them readily forming packs where large prey is available. They're supreme opportunists, intelligent, highly adaptive & can thrive in almost any environment. Pack behavior is flexible, ranging from nearly solitary to running in packs depending on the food available.

A healthy coyote isn't looking for trouble & will usually flee given the opportunity, but can fight fiercely if threatened. 

A friend had one that would lie outside her fence when Gracie, one of her Irish Wolfhound bitches, was outside. He'd only do this when Gracie was out (she had 8 at one time). He could easily have gotten under the fence, but perhaps he didn't trust the other dogs. They were friends throughout her life. After she died he disappeared.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

I live in Socal and see coyotes frequently. 

In fact, I was in LA county just this week (about 10min from long beach) and I was kickin it with some friends, and we saw the biggest coyote I have EVER seen just slink down the street.

I was very surprised. We were in such an urban area! You could see the 5 freeway from where we were sitting, and the part of town we were in has heavy car traffic. 

It was certainly a coyote, and it was a good 50-60lbs. A few of the guys in our group followed it and chased it away. We all made an effort to scare the living daylgihts out of it so it wouldn't come back. A wild animal of that size around that many people and dogs could not be a good thing.

A car almost hit it as it ran off. I saw it in the headlights and it was for sure a coyote, not a dog or coydog. It was the biggest coyote I have EVER seen. In Orange county they are about the size of jackals, but this one was twice that size.
I was impressed at how incredibly fast it was running...it was within 2 feet of the car in ran in front of, and it ran down the whole street within a minute. By the time the people in the car hit their brakes to avoid it, it was already bounding away.

That coyote was almost the size of my smaller male GSD, and he weighs 75lbs. I had to see it to beleive it...if I had not been there and my friends just told me about it, I probably wouldn't have believed them. It was strange.


----------

